# Spouse visa pakistan



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi

I am a UK born citizen who recently got married to my wife in Pakistan. I am in receipt of DLA + ESA benefits, which means I am exempt from Financial Requirements.

I am in the process of bringing her over to the UK.

Can someone tell me if I need to include anything else from my list of supporting documents below:

- Wife's valid passport
- Wife's One passport size photo
- Wife's proof of nationality ID in Pakistan

- Wife's TB certificate
- Wife's and my marriage certificates
- Wife's English Test Results certificate

- UK Accommodation details: property inspection report
- Permission letter from home owner that my wife and I have permission to live in the property
- Council Tax statement
- Letter confirming my relationship and support for my wife's visa
- Wedding photos
- Whatsapp and Viber logs
- 6 months bank statements
- My birth certificate

Can Apendix 2: Financial Requirements form be completed online or does it have to be filled in by hand?

I know the VAF4A form needs to be filled in online, but can I register and complete it online or can ONLY my wife complete it in Pakistan? The internet isn't always so good in Pakistan so If I can complete it online, print everything and Fedex it to my wife in Pakistan along with all the supporting documents which I need to provide.. Will this be ok to do?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need two of her passport photos.
You don't need your birth certificate but need a plain photocopy of your British passport's bio pages.
You need in addition to bank statement (if you aren't in work or don't rely on earned income in addition to your benefits, you only need one recent statement showing receipt of benefit payment) award letter for DLA.
Appendix 2 to be filled in by hand after printing it out.
Yes, you can complete the application form online, print out, send it with Appendix 2 and supporting documents to your wife, she signs the printed-out form, adds her own documents and submits at her biometric appointment.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You need two of her passport photos.
> You don't need your birth certificate but need a plain photocopy of your British passport's bio pages.
> You need in addition to bank statement (if you aren't in work or don't rely on earned income in addition to your benefits, you only need one recent statement showing receipt of benefit payment) award letter for DLA.
> Appendix 2 to be filled in by hand after printing it out.
> Yes, you can complete the application form online, print out, send it with Appendix 2 and supporting documents to your wife, she signs the printed-out form, adds her own documents and submits at her biometric appointment.


Thanks for the swift reply.

gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf This only states 1 Passport photo, but I'll tell her to have two photos.

Also in the same above pdf file it says: *"If you are not funding your stay yourself, the person who will fund it should consider supplying the evidence."* Do I need to show any evidence than what I am already going to be providing them?

I also thought I needed 1 bank statement as stated under 3.6: gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/371437/AnnexFM_Section_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf

BUT some people, even those working in immigration call centres say send 6 months, even after telling them I am exempt.

Would it make any difference if I sent 6 and not 1 or if I sent 1 and not 6?

And what does it mean by "adequate maintenance" ? It's clear from my bank statements how much I am receiving each month + I will also be sending the DWP award letters for my benefits.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to have still £113.70 left each week after paying rent and council tax. You only need one bank statement showing your benefit(s) being paid, but need 6 months if you rely on earned income as well.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You need to have still £113.70 left each week after paying rent and council tax. You only need one bank statement showing your benefit(s) being paid, but need 6 months if you rely on earned income as well.


Yes I have over that amount left each week. They can see this from the one statement I provide, right?

I don't need to anything else to show this?

Also, can you confirm that I am not required to show any savings as I am exempt. 4.11 of Appendix 2 ask's this question.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No savings needed, but must include your DWP award letter about DLA.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I got married in April this year, but only have call logs from October to today. Because previously I used calling cards, but they are no good for proof/evidence as they don't show which numbers were called.

So my question is, is that ok to show only about 1 and half months worth of calls? It's too expensive to call direct from a landline, hence why I always used calling cards previously.

I have 45 pages Whatsapp chat log from day one…. Do they need to see all the chat log of everything we talk about?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

45 pages? Trim to around 2 to 3, showing only some examples of calls made.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Joppa said:


> 45 pages? Trim to around 2 to 3, showing only some examples of calls made.


Yes I will do that with the calls list. But the 45 pages is from whatsapp messages…. If I delete some of the conversation, they might ask, why we didn't message each other between so n so date or for so n so many weeks?

Do they need to see all of our private n personal chat log?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just put one example of messages for each week (just the headers, not the content). All they need to see is you kept in touch regularly, not that you sent 10 messages a day.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Does my passport photocopy need to be certified or not?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

i.need.help said:


> Does my passport photocopy need to be certified or not?


No.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Should I put all the documents in plastic wallets?

My accommodation permission letter which states we have permission to stay in the property is titled Sponsorship Declaration. Will this be fine? (it's not a sponsorship letter, it's just titled that). The solicitor done it who made the inspection report for the property.

I have included my own letter of sponsorship letter as well which states about our relationship etc.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No plastic wallets. Make one stack of originals and one of copies. Tie each with string. 

Your landlord should be the one to write a letter of permission. It shouldn't be called a Sponsorship Declaration..


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

nyclon said:


> No plastic wallets. Make one stack of originals and one of copies. Tie each with string.
> 
> Your landlord should be the one to write a letter of permission. It shouldn't be called a Sponsorship Declaration..


Why copies and originals?

Would it be ok if I cross out the word Sponsorship with a pen and handwrite the word Accommodation Declaration ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

i.need.help said:


> Why copies and originals? Would it be ok if I cross out the word Sponsorship with a pen and handwrite the word Accommodation Declaration ?


If you don't send copies your originals may not be returned. If you have to reapply or appeal you'll need originals. 

You shouldn't deface or mark documents and Sponsorship Declaration is an inaccurate confusing title.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

With the property report, accommodation permission letter I am also sending my parents 1 mortgage statement.

Do I need to send anything else? The utility bill is on my name, should I or do I need to send that or any other document?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I meant 1 Council Tax statement… Not mortgage statement.

Is it important to send the mortgage statement or any other proof ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do your parents own the property? If so you need the deed or land registry. If they rent you need a copy of the tenancy agreement. If they are the owners then it is they who should write a letter giving your spouse permission to live there, not a solicitor. If they rent then you need a letter of permission from the landlord. It does not need to be titled, simply addressed to Entry Clearance Officer.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Do your parents own the property? If so you need the deed or land registry. If they rent you need a copy of the tenancy agreement. If they are the owners then it is they who should write a letter giving your spouse permission to live there, not a solicitor. If they rent then you need a letter of permission from the landlord. It does not need to be titled, simply addressed to Entry Clearance Officer.


Yes they own it. My dad has rewritten the letter himself now. Do I still need to send a copy of the land registry or mortgage statement ?

Is it ok if the letter is addressed to Whom It May Concern?

Or should it be changed?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

i.need.help said:


> Yes they own it. My dad has rewritten the letter himself now. Do I still need to send a copy of the land registry or mortgage statement ? Is it ok if the letter is addressed to Whom It May Concern? Or should it be changed?


To Whom it May Concern is fine. Send a copy of the land registry. It proves they own it.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Can I register an account on https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk with my name, address and other details as I will be completing the online application on my wife's behalf. Or do I need to register using her details ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

She's the applicant, not you.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

nyclon said:


> She's the applicant, not you.


Can I complete the online application if I register with my wife's details? Then after completing it, print it and send it to her to Pakistan along with the rest of the documents.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

She needs to be the one to submit it from Pakistan. You can fill it out but it has to come from her.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

nyclon said:


> She needs to be the one to submit it from Pakistan. You can fill it out but it has to come from her.


Yes, I'll be answering questions like she is speaking. 'My husband' 'He' 'His' etc.

The visa people don't mind if people do this?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's perfectly fine for you to help her with the application but she needs to be the one to hit send from Pakistan.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

nyclon said:


> It's perfectly fine for you to help her with the application but she needs to be the one to hit send from Pakistan.


Oh right.. What would happen if I hit send from here? Will they not accept it because of the IP not being from Pakistan?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

i.need.help said:


> Oh right.. What would happen if I hit send from here? Will they not accept it because of the IP not being from Pakistan?


Quite possibly. You are supposed to apply from your home country or a country where you have permanent residence. You can't apply for a spouse visa from within the UK. It most definitely could be a problem.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Quite possibly. You are supposed to apply from your home country or a country where you have permanent residence. You can't apply for a spouse visa from within the UK. It most definitely could be a problem.


So it's fine if I complete it and save the form and then tell her to login and hit send from Pakistan?

I just want to help her complete it.

But won't the visa people say the IP which registered, completed n saved the application is from UK?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's where you apply from that matters.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Once I completed the online form and saved it, should I print it out then or print it after my wife has hit send?

Because I need to send a copy of it with the rest of the documents and my wife doesn't have a printer.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can send it online yourself and post the printed-out copy to her together with your supporting documents plus Appendix 2.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You can send it online yourself and post the printed-out copy to her together with your supporting documents plus Appendix 2.


You mean I can submit it online myself from the UK ? The visa people are ok with it as in IP not being from Pakistan, if they check it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Doesn't matter. Others have done it and were approved.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Help with Appendix 2 questions:

*4.14 How much does your sponsor spend each month on living costs?*
Do I also include things like stuff I buy on ebay and amazon? Or just bills and food shopping?

*1.6 How often do you meet?*
It's been 7 months since we got married in Pakistan, so I haven't been back yet. What should she put as the answer?

*1.19 Have you lived with your sponsor in a relationship akin to marriage or a civil partnership at any time (including since your wedding/civil partnership ceremony)?*
We haven't lived together yet, because few days after the marriage I was flying back to the UK, so we both decided we would live together when i revisit her or when she gets her visa.

Would this be ok as the answer ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Just your basic living costs. Round figure will do.
#2 Approximate for the last few years. You can say twice a year prior to marriage, but none since .
#3 Just answer no.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Joppa said:


> #1 Just your basic living costs. Round figure will do.
> #2 Approximate for the last few years. You can say twice a year prior to marriage, but none since .
> #3 Just answer no.


Thanks.

#3 They ask for a reason.

What are the chances of them calling my wife to attend an interview ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In Pakistan? Possible.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/apply-uk-visa

This link says "You must have" the original and a photocopy of all the supporting documents.

Does this mean I have to send my original Passport to pakistan and my marriage certificate?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only plain photocopy of bio pages of your British passport.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

In the VAF4A form questions 4.11 to 4.16 asks about the Spouse and all of Part 7 is about the Sponsor.

What's the difference?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Just to confirm before I finalise everything before my wife submits the application.

As I am in receipt of DLA and EESA….. I don't need to show any savings… Right?

Is it fine to put s X next to NO, where it asks '*does your sponsor have any savings*'?

And…. Submitting *1* bank statement is perfectly fine as I am except from financial requirements? Right?

Do I have to do anything to show 'Adequate Maintenance' or will the entry clearance officer be able to see I do have enough money left over per month from my statement?

And is it 100% true that I don't need to send 6 months statements?

@joppa please can you clarify the above please.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's affirmative to all your questions.
You just need to show you have at least £113.70 left a week from your income (including all your benefits) minus rent/mortgage and council tax. Attach a sheet setting out your calculations.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It's affirmative to all your questions.
> You just need to show you have at least £113.70 left a week from your income (including all your benefits) minus rent/mortgage and council tax. Attach a sheet setting out your calculations.


Thanks for the confirmations.

I don't have any monthly payments except for a mobile phone bill and things I might buy from ebay or amazon.

Do I still need to make a sheet and list ebay and amazon etc?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

The bank statement shows *End Balance* at the end of each month… Isn't that acceptable and self explanatory?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just your regular income minus housing costs. Don't subtract anything else like utilities, food, entertainment, travel etc.

It's worked out weekly. So you need to work out how much you get each week etc.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

My weekly costs are zero. I live with parents. 

I get 139 per week. And 250 every two weeks. 


What should I put?

If I say "I can adequately maintain my wife in the UK without her being a burden on public funds. Please refer to my bank statement enclosed." I can say this in the sponsor letter. Will that not be ok enough?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Take an average weekly income over a 6-month period - or however long you have been on DLA - state you pay nothing for housing, and show you have at least £113.70.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't pay the mortgage, council tax or anything. Except for my monthly mobile bill. 

Can you give an example of what I should or could put based on what I've told you. It'll help thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, hand-holding I don't like doing:

Average weekly income over the past 6 months: £264
Housing costs: Nil
Balance: £264.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol thanks. That was easy. 

If I say past 6 months, won't they want to see 6 months statements? 

I'm just hoping to get everything right so they don't delay my wife's entry clearance. That's why I'm asking these questions. You've been a great help. 

Should I still make a separate sheet or ok to add this in a new paragraph on the sponsor letter?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, if you look at my reply above, submit 6-month statement if your income includes any element of earnings. If not, just the latest statement showing all the receipt of payments you are relying on is sufficient.
Don't put ANY financial information in sponsorship letter. There is a danger of not being taken into account. Always put a separate sheet of paper on TOP of Appendix 2.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I also receive EESA every two weeks, should I mention that in the sheet or not?

On the DWP letter it says I get it weekly, but it's paid into my account every two weeks (this is also mentioned that it'll enter my account every two weeks).

This is what I've done so far for my DLA benefit, should I right the name of the benefit on the sheet?

ADEQUATE MAINTENANCE


Weekly income from benefits is: £xxx.xx
Housing costs: Nil
Balance: £xxx.xx

£xxx.xx x 4 (weeks) = £xxx.xx
Housing costs: Nil
Balance: £xxx.xx

-----------------

In the first week of this month, I didn't receive my weekly benefit, it was due to some mistake by DWP, but they sent it to me the following week and everything is back to normal, I get it each week. DWP did write to me explaining they owed me money and for which week. I've added this letter to my evidence documents.

Should I mention about the late money that week in case the entry clearance officer might think I don't receive the benefit every week, even though my statement shows I do (except for the 1 week when I didn't) and also the DWP letter of entitlement also says I'm awarded the benefit indefinitely.

---------

Because I said NO savings. Won't the entry clearance officer say, if I have no housing costs why have I put NO savings, even though I am not required to show or have any savings.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You do keep asking questions which have already been answered or with a bit of intelligence you can figure out yourself.
This is my final answer and this thread will then be closed.
Just show evidence of receiving REGULAR payments from DWP with DLA and ESA (not the funny week when you weren't paid) and enclose award letter(s) and ONE bank statement confirming it. As you don't have any earned income, no need to show more than this. Understood?
Savings? When I say you don't need it and I'm not being funny. If you meet maintenance requirement through income alone, there in NO need for savings, or anything else.
Best of luck and good bye!


----------

